

Ask HN: Online CS Degrees - cmeiklejohn

Why is it harder to find an online CS degree program (graduate/undergraduate) than an online degree program in something like graphic design, nursing, criminal justice, etc.?
======
_delirium
One guess is that the online-education route in CS more often just bypasses
degrees entirely. If you're not going to go to a meatspace university and
attend classes, the online-only alternative in computing is usually to learn a
bunch on your own, start participating in projects and building up a
portfolio, and then try to get hired on the strength of that.

~~~
cmeiklejohn
I agree. However, what's worrisome is the amount of companies, and startups,
hiring based on strong CS degrees from well-known schools over experience,
professional or not.

------
bendmorris
I suspect it has to do with the type of student that generally looks for
online programs and what they're looking for, flexible vocational training.
It's not just CS that's rare online - try to find any science program, for
example. Science degrees train researchers and scientists, and these people
aren't the type that need an online degree.

~~~
cmeiklejohn
However, I feel that there's a good amount of people who need an online degree
because they are working full time to pay for that degree, and require the
flexibility to successfully achieve that degree.

